# Septic Alarms on Resi.



## southernelectric30 (Mar 11, 2013)

Just trying to find out how this situation is handled on other job sites. When the job calls for a septic system, and the alarm is to be located in the garage. (Just the way plumbers around here do it) Who is responsible for wiring the alarm? The electrician or the plumber?

Keep in mind the plumbers have already wired the septic itself and stubbed the 14-3 UF into the crawl space.

Just curious


----------



## FrunkSlammer (Aug 31, 2013)

Plumbers start it, I finish it.


----------



## drspec (Sep 29, 2012)

it depends on the job and whats in the contract

most of the time, we do it


----------



## rcar (Apr 28, 2013)

Do you really want them to be wiring anything that could come back to bite you in the a$$?


----------



## southernelectric30 (Mar 11, 2013)

rcar said:


> Do you really want them to be wiring anything that could come back to bite you in the a$$?


I get what your sayin.

But they ALWAYS wire the septic itself. The 'internals' if you will. Then they expect someone else to finish it up? My thoughts are, if they're smart enough to start it, they should finish it. That way I have absolutely no part in it. So nothing in turn would be on me. 

Just my thought process. And I could be 100% wrong. But I get what your saying.


----------



## wendon (Sep 27, 2010)

Why do they wire it with 14-3?? Around here the alarm is 14-2 UF and, if there's a pumping chamber, a 12-2 for the pump.


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

wendon said:


> Why do they wire it with 14-3?? Around here the alarm is 14-2 UF and, if there's a pumping chamber, a 12-2 for the pump.


Same here, and the septic installer(not plumber) sets the floats in the tank, that's all. No wiring, I take the leads out of the tank.


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

I think the more experienced here will agree on having any terminations made out of the methane atmosphere BackStay

a disco within sight meets code as well

But the fight to get both these points accomplished is often not worth the hassle if there are no bureaucratic overlords to enforce it

so i'm just as happy to let _'others'_ do the install , which is duly noted in any job documentation

~CS~


----------



## robmac85 (Nov 20, 2013)

I wire septic pumps for 2 excavating contractors all the time. I do all the wiring on them. I have seen guys put receptacles in the tank that burn up, or make the connections to the UF with heat shrink and they fail as well. I stub a 1" pipe into the tank up to a box mounted on a 4x4. I snake the pump and float wires up into the swtich box and seal both ends of the conduit with silicone. Then you can make all your connections up in the box above ground with your disconnecting switch for the pump right there, no problems, no call backs. The inspector here wants the alarm and pump on two separate dedicated circuits. Im not sure if thats a code everywhere or what.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

In my experience, the septic installers handle it all around here. We just bring power to the control box and that's it.


----------



## wendon (Sep 27, 2010)

robmac85 said:


> I wire septic pumps for 2 excavating contractors all the time. I do all the wiring on them. I have seen guys put receptacles in the tank that burn up, or make the connections to the UF with heat shrink and they fail as well. I stub a 1" pipe into the tank up to a box mounted on a 4x4. I snake the pump and float wires up into the swtich box and seal both ends of the conduit with silicone. Then you can make all your connections up in the box above ground with your disconnecting switch for the pump right there, no problems, no call backs. The inspector here wants the alarm and pump on two separate dedicated circuits. Im not sure if thats a code everywhere or what.


Our state requires the same.


----------



## Whidbey (Aug 17, 2013)

I fought for years trying to find a solution for all the problems discussed here so far. I finally started using these with great success. PVC to controllers on side of house in line of sight. 

http://www.rcworst.com/content/docs/orenco/OrencoExternalSBProdDatSheet_APS-SBEX-1.pdf


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

I do my like this. PVC from riser to control panel. PVC from service to control panel. Pump and float cables in PVC from riser. Seal each end of the conduits. The last one is what happens when a spark ignites flammable gas in a lift station. The need to seal is great!


----------

